# Kodi XBMC mit Smartphone bedienen? (Ala Chromecast)



## End0fSeven (22. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute

Ich nutze schon ca. ein Jahr den Chromecast und bin sehr Zufriedem, jedoch gibt es leider noch die ein oder andere sache wo nicht Funktioniert.

Jetzt ist meine Überlegung ein Netbook zu nehmen das ganze per HDMI an den TV zu hängen. Als OS würde ich Kodi XBMC nutzen.

Explizit geht es um die Medienbibliotheken der Pro7 Gruppe und der VOX Bibliotheke. 

Jetzt ist jedoch meine frage, kann ich Kodi auch so einfach wie den Chromecast mit dem Smartphone bedienen, wenn ja, welche Addons und Einstellugen müsste ich vornehmen?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Scientist (22. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze dafuer Yatse


----------



## Jimini (23. Februar 2015)

Scientist schrieb:


> Ich nutze dafuer Yatse


Yatse kann ich ebenfalls nur empfehlen - die ist wirklich großartig.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (23. Februar 2015)

Dito Yatse ist super und benutze ich auch.

Damals mit meinem Raspberry pi b+ lief es nicht.

Habe jetzt einen PI 2 also mit dem neuen Quadcore und seit dem rennt es außerordentlich gut.
Ein Pi 2 wäre für dich also auch eine Überlegung wert.

Dann brauchst du nicht immer den Lappi anzustöpseln.


----------



## Jimini (23. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Damals mit meinem Raspberry pi b+ lief es nicht.


Das dürfte aber eigentlich nicht am Raspi gelegen haben, da Yatse meines Wissens via HTTP auf Kodi zugreift. Als mein HTPC noch auf einem Raspi B lief, klappte der Zugriff via Yatse einwandfrei.

MfG Jimini


----------



## shadie (23. Februar 2015)

Jimini schrieb:


> Das dürfte aber eigentlich nicht am Raspi gelegen haben, da Yatse meines Wissens via HTTP auf Kodi zugreift. Als mein HTPC noch auf einem Raspi B lief, klappte der Zugriff via Yatse einwandfrei.
> 
> MfG Jimini



Etwas blöd umschrieben von mir

Ich meinte damit, dass mit meinem Raspberry PI B+ Raspbmc nicht ordentlich lief.
jetzt mit dem Pi2 klappt alles super.

Yatse hat schon immer funktioniert da hast du Recht


----------



## Jimini (23. Februar 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich meinte damit, dass mit meinem Raspberry PI B+ Raspbmc nicht ordentlich lief.


Ach so, ja, das war bei mir auch der Fall. Die Wiedergabe klappte einwandfrei, aber die Datenbanken waren einfach zu groß, so dass es zu häufig zu spürbaren Ladezeiten kam. Ich bin daher auf einen kleinen PC samt SSD umgestiegen (~/.xbmc liegt aber auf einem NFS-Share, damit der Ordner regelmäßig automatisch gesichert werden kann).

MfG Jimini


----------



## DerMega (23. Februar 2015)

Auch hier: Yatse. Die Medienbibs werden zwar ein wenig langsam aktualisiert aber sonst einfach megageil. Zumal ihc meine Bibliothek so auch immer offline verfügbar habe und mal Dinge nachsehen kann, wenn mich was interessiert. (Welche ich habe etc.)


----------



## rtf (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe immer XBMC Remote genommen. Ansich auch eine gute und nützliche App, die mir keine Probleme bereitet hat. Hab mir jetzt trotzdem mal Yatse installiert und werde es heute abend ausprobieren. Die scheint mir vom Funktionsumfang größer zu sein.


----------

